# Grizzly Tools



## Sebastian_P (May 8, 2009)

Who could say no to Grizzly Tools? It is quickly making a name for itself by being the America's favorite and one of the largest machinery companies in the US. These tools have been approved by thousands of people and can be found in a wide variety of shops, from those of hobbyists all the way to large industrial producers.

With Grizzly Tools, there is no middleman or distributor. Selling their own product, instead of someone else's, drastically reduced the average price of their items. Nobody beats its high quality, durability and low cost.

You can either purchase Grizzly Tools at their showroom/outlet stores, from their free mail order catalog or from their comprehensive online store. Their showroom/outlet stores are usually hundreds of thousands of square feet filled with practically all of their products and you can find them in Pennsylvania, Washington and Missouri.

They offer you and extensive variety of tools including bandsaws (metal and wood), drill presses, sanders, planers, grinders, milling machines and much, much more. Ordering Grizzly Tools is quick and easy due to the fact that 99% of their items ship the same day.

Why settle for other tools when you can have high quality tools at a very reasonable price? Definitely look into Grizzly Tools! I personally guarantee it.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the promo, Sebastian. You will get no argument from me about the quality of Grizzly Tools and value for the dollar.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have several pieces of Grizzly equipment and I'm happy with them. I buy hardware, casters, etc. from them and have been happy with it too. I still would rather buy an American made piece of equipment, even used, if I get the opportunity, but generally the Grizzly stuff, I agree, is well made and a good value.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

1 post in 72 minutes, Nawwww, it couldn't be an infomercial from a salesman could it ? Nobody beats its high quality, durability and low cost. LOL, ya ok.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is my review on their lathe.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/624


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like an advertisement. I have a grizzly table saw and a grizzly 15 inch planer but never thought of describing it that way. Glad to hear you like them so much. Mine have been precise and dependable during the relatively short time I have had them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have about 4 large pieces of grizzly machinery they have worked well and I have received great customer service from them. Even if this post is a commercial for grizzly so what . I think all companies have tools that have problems sometimes and even customer service problems . But I have not experienced any of those problems with Grizzly or it's products they are usually the first company I recommend for woodworking machines. I have not received any compensation for this endorsement. But I would like to. ) And no wood was harmed during this post.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Does this mean we will get feature postings on the various Grizzly products with video demonstrations?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, I guess it's just the norm around here. A infomercial once a week from SawStop and Grizzly.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

My only complaint with Grizzly is that sometimes the sale prices advertised, has caused the tools to be sold out almost immeadiately. All the other purchases I have made in the past from them, were excellent products and thier service has been excellent as well. They have become my first source for machinery and tools. Some of us cannot afford to spend more just to satisfy a pridefull need for country of origin. I feel I'm among this last group, who needs the performance and quality, but still at an affordable price. I worked for a company many years back, who virtually coined the phrase "Buy American-Made in the USA". The campaign ads were non-stop. The entire trucking fleet was re-decaled providing rolling bill boards imploring us to do this very thing. The new plants that they opened and or revitalized all the while, were equipped with machinery from overseas. They even had to bring technicians in from overseas to set up and start these new machines. The same old, do as I say, not as I do story. This Giant of a company is now defunct as so many others have become.While I'm not immortal, I'll delay the defunct condition as long as possible! In essence I'm truthfull.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's an infomercial for you: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/4002#reply-81635


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tim, If one of those once in almost a year isn't enough for you, just let me know.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

What's the use.


----------



## Sebastian_P (May 8, 2009)

This is actually my first article about Grizzly Tools. 
I really enjoy woodworking and when it comes to tools, Grizzly is my first option. 
I know that it sounds like an advertisement, but my intention here is to share with you a little bit of what I know about those tools. 
I've decided to create a blog and it is a brand new one. If you do not feel good about it, I respect. However, I'd like to get your opinion on it, so take a look at it if you want and let me know what you think.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

That is some unbelievable fantastic news ! Please share with us some of your woodworking prodjects.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I like Grizzly, their prices are very hard to beat, the tools of theirs I've used I like and just about every review of a Grizzly tool I've read has been favorable. My only concern is that they are built in China or Tiawan. When I go to build my shop, I want to try and buy as much "made in the USA" products as possible. I know I'll have to pay a bit more and my selection will be limited, but I will feel better supporting our economy instead of some other country's. Just my opinion.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It would be interesting to know what percentage of woodworking tools are made in the USA and what Percentage are made outside the USA. A large number of American companies now outsource their manufacuuring out of the country and I don't really consider this American made anymore! Just the company name is American. 
WHAT IS YOUR OPINION???


----------

